# DR Snow Blowers



## A/AFUELGTX (Feb 14, 2019)

Does anyone have an opinion on DR Snow Blowers? The website shows what appear to be some nice machines.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

100% made in China. Pass.
Here is how I would look at these "off brands"
"If you have never heard of it, dont buy it"..they are nearly always very low quality.
Stick with the known brands: Honda, Toro, Ariens, Briggs & Stratton.
Even MTD (which most people here would not recomnend) is FAR better than the Chinese brands.

Eventually, there will be a Chinese brand that is good quality..I havent heard of one yet though.
Could this one be decent? Maybe..but personally, I wouldnt risk it, the odds are not in your favor.

Scot


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Agree! As Simplicity to that list, Poulan, and MTD makes many different brands, Yardman, Craftsman, ....


----------



## A/AFUELGTX (Feb 14, 2019)

Thanks Scott. That's what I needed to hear.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

There will eventually be an evolution with Chinese blowers, much like Japan.

When many of us were kids, "made in Japan" was sort of a joke meant to convey inexpensive products but poor quality. Then they figured this out and started upping the quality of everything they made...which got expensive for them to do. Yet the "made in Japan" joke died off. I haven't heard it in decades.

So, China, seeing an opportunity, started moving in on that turf. And the same thing has occurred with them reputation-wise. There's a reason why Chinese automobiles haven't dented the world market yet. But chances are, that will change...probably soon. They're already building in large numbers for other makers...they're gonna get good at it eventually.

By the time China "gets good at building...", some other nation that can undercut them on labor will then move in on their turf.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

When looking at the DR site the pics show that the "EZ Turn" steering looks very much like the General Transmission DI series found on current Ariens and other makes so it may not be all that bad. Having said that the DR is just a snowblower and it makes me wonder why DR would even bother making and selling them. It's not a unique design, and snowblowers are not hard to find, so it's strange. The prices are not all that bad for the features but are service and part easily available when you need them? I tend to agree with Scot's assessment on this one.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Zavie said:


> When looking at the DR site the pics show that the "EZ Turn" steering looks very much like the General Transmission DI series found on current Ariens and other makes so it may not be all that bad.


Could be an illegal clone/ripoff of the Ariens design. The Chinese are infamous for this. And most of the time it is "that bad". The cloned quality isnt nearly as good as the original. The Chinese steal pretty much every product imaginable, including whole automobiles. Another reason to not support these kinds of products.

www.nbcnews.com/business/autos/chinese-clone-cars-raise-ire-western-automakers-n587501

Scot


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

One of these is from a DR snowblower and the other is an Ariens 

it's possible that they are just trying to eliminate all of the non-branded products from their stable.

Maybe they have cobbled together all of the good pieces from a variety of snowblowers? Time will tell.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

hmmm.....

I wonder how many manufacturers are optimizing their blowers to the saw dust test used by Consumers Report? 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCi_OvNbQYH2AsOsBnTeydrQ


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

I just picked up a DR 28 Pro model. Seems like a solid machine to me and it's loaded with features that are options on comparable higher priced competitors models. Luckily I had a retailer nearby that had a floor model so I could check it out in person first. I'll be posting some pics in the near future as well as performance reviews once we get snow.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Many people also knock the Predator 99.00 engine, but I put one on a 10M6 years ago, and never had an issue with it.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I don't know much about the Snow Blowers but I have a DR Brush mower and that thing is a beast and solid quality, Not sure if someone makes the Snow Blowers but will be interesting to see how they are, Keep us posted TooTall.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I've see the $999.99 model at Blaine's Farm & Fleet. It's an average snowblower. While there is metal it's MTD gauge or thinner. I thought I'd be impressed with the chute control. It has a nice metal handle and a cable that goes to the chute but it consistently sticks in one area when it rotates and then feels not good. I'd advise anyone to see it in person before buying!!!


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Zavie said:


> I've see the $999.99 model at Blaine's Farm & Fleet. It's an average snowblower. While there is metal it's MTD gauge or thinner. I thought I'd be impressed with the chute control. It has a nice metal handle and a cable that goes to the chute but it consistently sticks in one area when it rotates and then feels not good. I'd advise anyone to see it in person before buying!!!


No such issue with mine, and compared to the MTD units on display at Blain's the metal was actually heavier. The 28 Pro has a 15" impeller, hand warmers, led headlight, cast iron gear box and a 252cc engine rated at 8hp. Pretty good deal for under $1,000 I think.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

pretty on par with Ariens deluxe line, 28" has a 252cc vrs Ariens 254cc Ariens also uses the same 254cc on the deluxe 24" an the DR uses a 212cc. I wonder if they are Lauson made engine with the 212cc like the Harbor freight engines. They do look like decent machines but not a lot of local dealers so dealer support would be tough, Hoping parts are available.


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

Reminds me of cartoons where the characters tunnel their way to China..LOL :laugh:


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

It would be good to get some more 1st hand feedback about this brand's snow blowers. I have seen their lawn equipment advertised in various magazines for years and you would get the impression they are well designed. I have seen a few Neuton Mowers made by DR. They are battery powered and are a bit expensive, but pretty well made. COO is a factor but I would like to see one in person before I judged it.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> pretty on par with Ariens deluxe line, 28" has a 252cc vrs Ariens 254cc Ariens also uses the same 254cc on the deluxe 24" an the DR uses a 212cc. I wonder if they are Lauson made engine with the 212cc like the Harbor freight engines. They do look like decent machines but not a lot of local dealers so dealer support would be tough, Hoping parts are available.


Doubtful that the DR uses a dual belt impeller drive like the Ariens Deluxe. Also the DR's gearbox does not look heavy duty like the Ariens. Maybe they are OK machines but I was not impressed. If the chute rotation on the one I saw could be adjusted and the price on sale was a motivating factor then maybe.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Zavie said:


> Doubtful that the DR uses a dual belt impeller drive like the Ariens Deluxe. Also the DR's gearbox does not look heavy duty like the Ariens. Maybe they are OK machines but I was not impressed. If the chute rotation on the one I saw could be adjusted and the price on sale was a motivating factor then maybe.


It does have dual belts on the impeller drive.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@TooTall,

That's is one nice looking machine you got there …

BTW, before posting any picture, open it on your PC, do a quick edit, i.e. just crop a fraction, then save it … it will then post in correct format. For whatever reason, it wants to rotate many photos when dragged in otherwise.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Also, there should be a DR Brand Forum ….. as it is not a rebadge like something made for a retailer, but an actual Brand.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Fixed pics:


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

It looks to me like you did well buying this blower.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Interesting that they include a headlight switch. I've always wondered why most blowers don't. No reason to waste bulb life in the middle of the day when you're not near the street.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@rs,

You mean none of the other new expensive machines have a switch for the lights? That is lame, as why would you want to run lights in the daytime indeed?

I have never had a need for lights at night, between the snow reflection of the moon, etc., and having lights on my house …. even my street has street lights … gatta be honest though, probably 99 percent of my blowing is during the daylight anyways.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I agree 100% 



rslifkin said:


> Interesting that they include a headlight switch. I've always wondered why most blowers don't. No reason to waste bulb life in the middle of the day when you're not near the street.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

oneacer said:


> You mean none of the other new expensive machines have a switch for the lights? That is lame, as why would you want to run lights in the daytime indeed?


Correct. Most are lights on when engine running. Due to how I did the electrical on the blower I converted to battery start, that one got a headlight switch added (headlight and heated grips are powered from the battery which is charged by the engine rather than powered directly from the stator, so the switch is needed to turn off the light when the blower isn't running).


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

From what I always thought was the lights on these machines was not to be able to see but to BE seen, in a whiteout condition a orange paint may not be all that visible but a light gets noticed, the reason all cars now have daytime running lights, it just gets noticed a lot better so a switch just gives the option to turn off a safety option in the eyes of the manufacturer and true it’s also cheaper to NOT put a switch. I’m pretty impressed with the DR for its price point so far.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't blow in a whiteout condition thankfully, I wait for the event to be over.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

TooTall999 said:


> It does have dual belts on the impeller drive.


The dual belts begin on the 28" The 24" has the single belt. The 28" would make a great alternative to the Cub's. I will take a look at the manual and see if there is an adjustment for the chute rotation. The one on the sales floor goes to the center and right OK, it's back to center and then left where it binds.

Yeah, I agree that is a lot of machine for the $$$ + the manual that comes with them is very nice and quite complete. 

I also feel that the DR's deserve their own brand forum.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

oneacer said:


> I don't blow in a whiteout condition thankfully, I wait for the event to be over.


Really shouldn’t but “STUPID” seems to be more and more common so must design for “STUPID” so they keep safe. Sort of like a warning label to NOT stick your hand in a wood chipper, but yet it STILL happens.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Dauntae said:


> From what I always thought was the lights on these machines was not to be able to see but to BE seen, in a whiteout condition a orange paint may not be all that visible but a light gets noticed, the reason all cars now have daytime running lights, it just gets noticed a lot better so a switch just gives the option to turn off a safety option in the eyes of the manufacturer and true it’s also cheaper to NOT put a switch. I’m pretty impressed with the DR for its price point so far.


The overall build quality and the value at it's price point are why I decided to buy the DR over some of the other brands.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a friend who owns a DR Field & Brush Mower with the snowblower attachment. Absolutely loves it and until recently loved the brand (he is from Vermont). He soured on DR because they have been bought out by GENERAC. 


As for my impressions of this blower, well, the auger housing looks just like a Husqvarna or Cub Cadet. The "dashboard" looks like it was lifted from a Simplicity design. The turning system has obviously been stolen from Ariens. The engine is probably a Honda clone. I do like the fact that the auger gearbox is supported with a bracket from the top of the housing. This is a simple thing that the MTDs of the world either overlook or the @#$%& accountants overrule the engineers. Overall, it looks like it should hold up. 


I do not begrudge anyone who purchases one of these because we live in a free country and anyone is at liberty to spend their hard earned dollars how they choose. Choice is what capitalism is all about. As for me, well, I spent a fair amount of time in the Far East back in the day, particularly Hong Kong and Taiwan where freedom and capitalism are part of the culture. Thus, it has been my policy not to give the mainland (ChiComs) any more of my hard earned dollars than is absolutely necessary. Therefore, given a choice, I'd pass.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

The turning system is the same one Ariens and Toro use. It's not their design but supplied by a vendor.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I went back to Blain's to get a furnace filter and took another look at the DR. Man, the floor model is rough. The chute rotation bracket does look like it needs adjustment and lube. One tire is just about flat. The auger lever requires Heracles to operate it and the traction lever goes down with a feather. It looks like a nice unit if someone could give it a little TLC! Geeze who slaps this stuff together man it just pisses me off. I feel like working on the thing myself!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh I attached this pic above because the chute base looks different this year. I will get a picture and post. I wonder what's going on?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

TooTall999 said:


> The turning system is the same one Ariens and Toro use. It's not their design but supplied by a vendor.


General Transmissions:https://www.generaltransmissions.com/products/snow


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Could be either the DI300 or DI500:https://www.generaltransmissions.com/en/products/snow/di-500


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Zavie said:


> I went back to Blain's to get a furnace filter and took another look at the DR. Man, the floor model is rough. The chute rotation bracket does look like it needs adjustment and lube. One tire is just about flat. The auger lever requires Heracles to operate it and the traction lever goes down with a feather. It looks like a nice unit if someone could give it a little TLC! Geeze who slaps this stuff together man it just pisses me off. I feel like working on the thing myself!


I bought mine from Blain's and assembled it myself. Floor models are subject to all kinds of tinkering by various people. The 2018 models had a slightly different chute rotation setup, and there was a fix involving shims supplied by Dr, and the chute gear teeth were exposed, causing some issues with freezing. The 2019 models addressed that issue with the black "shroud" covering the gear teeth. Mine turns just as smooth as butter.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok that explains it. This must be an old model because it does not have the "shroud". It's probably last years demo, no wonder it is in such rough shape. How did you get the necessary parts from DR?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

DR's lineup is quite the enigma. 

24" 212cc
28" 252cc
30" 375cc !!!
34" 420cc

They are offering new this year a cordless single stage snowblower:https://www.drpower.com/Power-Equipment/Snow-Blowers/DR-62V-Cordless-Snow-Thrower/p/SB11122XEN


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Zavie said:


> Ok that explains it. This must be an old model because it does not have the "shroud". It's probably last years demo, no wonder it is in such rough shape. How did you get the necessary parts from DR?


I'm not sure, I think you had to call them. They were just some 3mm or 5mm washers I think. I went for the 28 mainly due to price point. I was looking stay right around $1,000 and at $999 there wasn't a better option. Truth be told if I could've swung the extra $$$ I really wanted the Toro 928 OAE, but budget wouldn't allow.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

I’m sure its a great machine, but will you be able to get parts for it in 10 years.
I hope the DR company will price that into their machine.It would have to be 25 - 30 % less than an Ariens for me to get interested.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

One thing I noticed about the floor model 28" is how unbalanced it is. I found this review on DR's site. 

"Bought new Dec 2018. Lots of power, smooth operation. Starts well at below zero temps. Tires too narrow and don't hold air, LED light burnt out, friction wheel slips during the warm-up period, machine needs to be balanced more. Takes too much down force on handle bars to tilt front of machine up... Dealer is going to address these concerns as soon as I can get it to him... Over all very happy with purchase. I would buy it again...."

The DR 28" specs in at 228lbs the Ariens Deluxe 28 is 250lbs and the Ariens is way easier to handle.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I remember seeing the DR Brand many, many years ago. I believe they started with the Brush Cutter, but could be mistaken.

They are not a store badged brand, but an actual brand. I know much of there stuff is manufactured overseas, like just about every other company. I personally would not hesitate as long as the quality is as good as it looks in the adverts.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have one of the Brush cutters from around 2005 and it is well built and really clears the brush, Have my yard all done so will be touching up the paint and reselling and they DO hold value with the brush cutter anyway.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Ian Ariens 924 said:


> I’m sure its a great machine, but will you be able to get parts for it in 10 years.
> I hope the DR company will price that into their machine.It would have to be 25 - 30 % less than an Ariens for me to get interested.


I have a Dr walk behind string trimmer from the 1980's and parts are still available.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Zavie said:


> One thing I noticed about the floor model 28" is how unbalanced it is. I found this review on DR's site.
> 
> "Bought new Dec 2018. Lots of power, smooth operation. Starts well at below zero temps. Tires too narrow and don't hold air, LED light burnt out, friction wheel slips during the warm-up period, machine needs to be balanced more. Takes too much down force on handle bars to tilt front of machine up... Dealer is going to address these concerns as soon as I can get it to him... Over all very happy with purchase. I would buy it again...."
> 
> The DR 28" specs in at 228lbs the Ariens Deluxe 28 is 250lbs and the Ariens is way easier to handle.


I like the idea of a front heavy machine, less tendency to ride up over the snow. The tires are the same 15x4.8 tires used by Ariens and Toro, so that makes no sense.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Zavie,

As the quote you pointed to, of course with the tires not holding air, any machine is not going to handle properly.

Sounds like the person who posted that has his machine not set up properly ..... I never saw an LED light burn out, .... I suppose some one could fry one if they tried.

The original poster of that quote says he likes the unit and would buy it again. 

I am going to go to a local dealer myself and check them out in person for my own interest.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Another plus, these units come with both heavy duty steel and poly- plastic skids. At the $999 price point, the comparable Ariens is the Compact 24, and the Toro at that price point is the Power Max 824OE. Neither have the features the DR offers.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Good points guys. Tomorrow Blaine's has motor oil on sale + rebate so I'm going in to get some. I'll make it my mission to go back to the service department and see what can be done on their floor model. If the tire air was set properly and the other adjustments were done it would have a good chance against the Cub's. I'll show them your pics of the lower chute cover so they will be aware that one exists. At least the chute deflector works good on the DR all the Cub Cadets are so bad, even with the wing nut loose they are still janky.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

> The turning system is the same one Ariens and Toro use. It's not their design but supplied by a vendor.



I would not have guessed that and just assumed Ariens developed it in-house or owned the rights.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Our weather here is calling for 6-11 inches Tuesday night- Wednesday so hopefully I'll get a chance to try out this bad boy!


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

My review is posted in the Reviews section.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

oneacer said:


> Also, there should be a DR Brand Forum ….. as it is not a rebadge like something made for a retailer, but an actual Brand.


Actually, the manufacturer of the Dr snow blowers appears to be the same as the manufacturer of the Dirty Hand Tools snowblowers. They appear identical, only optioned differently. Dr has auto steer, Dirty Hand Tools does not, Dirty Hand Tools has a track model, Dr does not.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

DR is the make, i.e. Brand ….

Maybe they are making them for someone else as well? As you mentioned there is a Dirty Hand Tool name on a similar machine … never heard of Dirty Hand Tool, but certainly heard of DR many years ago.? As there have been many names that stores have put on machines made by someone else. Even MTD machines take on many names.

Where the actual parts for Ariens, MTD, DR, Husqvarna, etc., etc... are actually formed from bare metal to parts, and assembled in part, or in final assembly are in various regions, they are brought together under there Brand. I am sure many brands use the same or similar locations and companies to fulfill there parts needs. Its all about the bottom line in buisiness… $$$$$

JMHO


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Popular Mechanics rated the Dr Pro28 as the "Best Value Gas" in a review they did. https://www.popularmechanics.com/home/tools/a29489351/best-snow-blowers/


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Could be an illegal clone/ripoff of the Ariens design. The Chinese are infamous for this. And most of the time it is "that bad". The cloned quality isnt nearly as good as the original. The Chinese steal pretty much every product imaginable, including whole automobiles. Another reason to not support these kinds of products.
> 
> www.nbcnews.com/business/autos/chinese-clone-cars-raise-ire-western-automakers-n587501
> 
> Scot


Not a "clone" or "ripoff", they purchase the readily available differential from the manufacturer just like ariens does. This machine is built in China, to Dr's specifications. So it's no different than LCT engines being built in China for an American based company to be installed in ariens snowblowers.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@TooTall,

Most products and many companies have parts and products made in China. I have no problem with purchasing something of quality like the DR, Ariens, Craftsman, or any other brand with components coming from China or anywhere else.

I have also had a lot of crap from made in America products … Everyone has there own preferences …


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I downloaded the manual for one.
I am impressed... Disassembly instructions.
Exploded views.
Parts
Part numbers.
Various photos.
Looks like it is well made.
I see an honest effort by the company to provide a good product with parts availability and contact information.


Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Not sure if many actually know where the snowblowers they are buying were "made", but in today's world, many of the "newer" machines were made in China, and when your order parts for them, they come with labels on the parts "Made in China". 
MTD and Briggs have plants in China both building equipment and engines.
Today's consumer is looking for economical spelled "CHEAP" products...yes many of us will buy the better quality machine, but I see more and more once were no name machines out there. Even Champion Power Equipment has entered the field.
In the retail world, top line (sales) drives bottom line (profits) and we are now seeing machines branded at 2 levels of quality, home owner ($600-$900 Canadian and professional ($1500-$3000 Canadian)...but as a repairer I am seeing more and more professional quality equipment using the lesser quality parts.
Craftsman is an example of sales and price driven/mark up. Some are built by MTD, some by the other guy. Year to year changes..YardWorks is now built by Husqvarna in some cases...used to be all MTD.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

seems like whoever designed it definitely put some thought into it. even look at the stupid details like giving you both steel and poly skids. also got brackets to secure the auger gearbox which you usually only see on the higher end machines. seems like you get a lot for your money. be interesting to see how well they last.


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

Here is a little history and the present situation with the DR Power Equipment company:

http://https://www.sevendaysvt.com/OffMessage/archives/2018/10/26/dr-power-equipment-plans-to-move-headquarters-jobs-from-vergennes


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

sscotsman said:


> 100% made in China. Pass.
> Here is how I would look at these "off brands"
> "If you have never heard of it, dont buy it"..they are nearly always very low quality.
> Stick with the known brands: Honda, Toro, Ariens, Briggs & Stratton.
> ...


time has proven this was the proper answer. But not because of the chinese part. but because its a terrible product and company to support.


----------



## Rok55 (Nov 9, 2020)

I realize this is an old post but I just joined the forum and have insight to the DR.

I find the discussion of where the DR machines are made almost humorous. Oh I get it, and if I can spend my dollars on Made In USA for Value = Dollars I will. But lets face it, much of what we buy has components outsourced from around the world, even our so called American Autos. Disappointing but true.

As to the DR I can say this: I've had the DR Brush Cutter / Snow Blower combo unit for many years and have been absolutely amazed by the quality and performance of the equipment. Only recently have I decided to get a different brand Dual Stage unit to handle the heavy wet snow we've been getting in Wyoming. Fresh, relatively dry snow and that DR throws it really well. JMHO FWIW


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

the quality of DR has gone down the tubes since the company sold out to generac in 2015 , yes what's not made in china and elsewhere today, just china quality is super hit and miss


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just saw an off brand 24 inch 208cc snow blower at HD. Made in China but it looked like eqivalent or better quality than the MTD offerings as far as what you can see from the outside. Looked like an LCT engine or a good copy of it. LED head light, grease fitting on the auger gear box. Solid shaft lingage on the gear controls. Not a spring loaded fricton disk held in position with a cable. Used a u joint on the chute control shaft. If I was really pressed for money and needed a machine today I might be tempted to take a chance on it. If you have the means I agree with Scottsman. I realize not everyone does.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

see what you mean, legend force 24 inch it's listed as having a 208 cc 7 hp LCT for power for 499.99 it's a nice first machine for someone, 
it dose have some cheap looking stampings over all what fails to not beat a snow shovel


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

a lot of us are old enough to remember that anything that came from Japan, Hong Kong , Taiwan was JUNK. More recently Korea, 
They all came up and some surpassed the USA in quality.

China is the sleeping giant that is slowly going to take over if we aint careful. We need to do the waking up. It's probably too late but we will end up being slaves.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Seen them and took a look myself, not a bad looking machine and actually looks like it’s own design vrs being a complete bad copy of other brands, some decent features for the price. Miles ahead of the power smart crap they were selling last year.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

captchas said:


> see what you mean, legend force 24 inch it's listed as having a 208 cc 7 hp LCT for power for 499.99 it's a nice first machine for someone,
> it dose have some cheap looking stampings over all what fails to not beat a snow shovel


To me 7 HP sounds a bit high for a 208 CC. More like 6 or 6.5HP. But Were can you get a 24" two stage with a LED head light, heated hand grips, and an LCT engine?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> To me 7 HP sounds a bit high for a 208 CC. More like 6 or 6.5HP. But Were can you get a 24" two stage with a LED head light, heated hand grips, and an LCT engine?


maybe? yet it reads in home depots site Legend Force 24 in. Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower with Electric Start-THDSKU1 - The Home Depot , 

Engine LCT electric start, 7.0 HP 208 cc snow engine


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

They probably just rounded up to get 7 HP

CC to HP conversion chart for Ariens AX engines (LCT)

Displacement / HP / Torque
136cc 4.0hp 7.5 lbs/ft
208cc 6.50hp 9.5 lbs/ft
254cc 7.50hp 12.5 lbs/ft
291cc 8.50hp 14.5 lbs/ft
306cc 9.0hp 15.0 lbs/ft
369cc 10.0hp 17.0 lbs/ft
414cc 12.5hp 20.0 lbs/ft


----------



## Electbc (Feb 11, 2021)

A/AFUELGTX said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on DR Snow Blowers? The website shows what appear to be some nice machines.


I just saw a DR at a NJ state park, I would think that one spec would be made in USA for a state purchase. It does look like a well built machine.


----------



## Electbc (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Electbc (Feb 11, 2021)

Electbc said:


> View attachment 176807


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

hmmm. looks like a kawasaki twin for power so what else dose the tractor unit power

what state park in jersey?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Electbc said:


> I just saw a DR at a NJ state park


That looks like an oldie! Maybe a 2005-2010 model?


https://dam.generac.com/ImConvServlet/imconv/1b53de0bafde98fbe1f151ed8cd75e51adf73f4a/original



Snow blower attachment:


https://dam.generac.com/ImConvServlet/imconv/04649b489bdff3487106f2b6509819d805561de8/original





captchas said:


> looks like a kawasaki twin for power


These were the engine options:

244851 Engine, 13 Gross HP, B&S, E/S 
256671 Engine, 13.5 Gross HP, B&S, E/S, CA 
271471 Engine, 16 HP, Kawasaki FS, E/S 
271481 Engine, 18 HP, Kawasaki FS, E/S 
189041 Engine, 18 HP, Honda, E/S


----------



## Electbc (Feb 11, 2021)

captchas said:


> hmmm. looks like a kawasaki twin for power so what else dose the tractor unit power
> 
> what state park in jersey? Maybe it was purchased by the cross country ski concession operator. It was by the lodge.


The one in your picture there. Maybe it was purchased by the cross country ski operator, it was up by the lodge.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

thought the building looked like high point but also could be ringwood


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

tabora said:


> That looks like an oldie! Maybe a 2005-2010 model?
> 
> 
> https://dam.generac.com/ImConvServlet/imconv/1b53de0bafde98fbe1f151ed8cd75e51adf73f4a/original
> ...


my thinking also the brush hog tractor with a blower attachment .


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

It looks in great conditoin for it to be 10 plus yrs old or so. They may not be doing other tasks with it. That baffle in the bucket may be intended to reduce clogging. I've Never seen that before.


----------



## Electbc (Feb 11, 2021)

So looking at the DR history, it appears that is is a well made machine which was made in Vermont. I also looked at the website for spare part availability, only for 2018 and 2019 are listed and call for engine components.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

captchas said:


> thought the building looked like high point


Ah, High Point; orbited that point a few thousand times...


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

looked to much like the ranger office right on rt 23 before the road and gate to the monument . 
no salt around there just pure snow so it has a better chance of staying rust free 

valve cover that can be seen looks kawasaki v twinish


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

That is a DR Field and Brush Mower with the snowblower attachment. The stand alone snowblower line is very different. I have the DR Pro 28 and I'm very happy with it.


----------

